# Feral Cosmetics



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello all, Feral Cosmetics is available online & in stores.

For US 

In Store @ Naimie's Beauty Center
Online feralcosmetics.com

For Europe 

beautychamber.co.uk

$18 Liquid Matte Lipsticks
$18 Ultra Satin Lipsticks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2017)

Feral Cosmetics has been kind enough to send their Liquid Matte Lipsticks for review! All thoughts are my own.

The formula is interesting. It's liquidy but also has a mousse like texture. Super hard to explain lol. One dip is all you need, because of that liquid mousse texture. 

They dry evenly & completely matte. The formula is comfortable & wore for 6 + hours without fading. I did eat & drink during the wear tests. After 6 hours my day was done so I removed it. While the lipstick did stay on well, removal was a breeze. It didn't feel like I had to tug or pull my lip to remove. Upon removal they do not crumble or roll into little balls on the lip. 

The smell is a vanilla cake scent that fades once on the lips. My favorite shades was Butt Naked & Lustful.

Lustful is a great dupe for Lime Crime Wicked. Matches perfectly & wears better to be honest.

Butt Naked is my fave nude mauve lately. I honestly thought it was going to be super light on me but it isn't. It's just perfect, the right mix of nude & mauve.

Hope you all enjoyed the review.
View attachment IMG_20170429_184816_285.jpg


----------



## hautcosmetics (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice information, Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2018)

New Liquid Lipsticks launch January 12th & 10% of proceeds go to ASPCA 

Meet Skin Tight, Home Wrecker & Berry Sexy 

Will be posting swatches soon. Stay tuned.
Thank you to #feralcosmetics  for sending these to SPECKTRA.


----------



## Elizajones (Jan 8, 2018)

Tried Butt Naked Liquid Matte! I absolutely loved the rich color. Even though the color comes out to be not exactly the same but the formula is just the best ever!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2018)

Swatches of the new Feral Cosmetics liquid lipsticks launching tomorrow (Jan 12th)

10% of proceeds go to ASPCA!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2018)

The Newest Feral Cosmetics collection is available now!!

$18 for each Liquid Lipstick
This collection features nudes & a bold purple & red


----------

